# Basement floor



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

So, here I am wanting to seal/paint my basement floor and I'm trying to figure out what to use. I'm using SW products (yes that's my final answer). My issue is which one? Come to find out they offer a big variety of masonry products. I've used Loxon and H&C, but none of the others they offer.

My basement floor: I ripped up the old carpet/plastic barrier/wood subfloor that was smelly and come to find out...moist. Now the floor is down to bare concrete. I want to seal it with the best SW product for the job. There is no efflorescence (thank the Lord) in sight. No moisture problems once the floor was all ripped up. I've been running the dehu for a couple weeks now. I was told H&C would work and was also told Sher-crete is more durable. I was browsing the SW site and there are some pretty heavy duty high performance products they offer as well. I want to use a superior product, one that may even be overkill (must be the painter in me). Any feedback on these products if you've used them would be very appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I'd opt for a solvent-borne stain.


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

I'd call Wolvie
:cool2:


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

*o o *o o *o* o*h* *w**o **l **v i e*

:whistling2:


----------



## Wolverine (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll tell ya what Rich... just to ensure that when you think of coating concrete... you think of Wolverine... We'll give you a deal you can't refuse for your basement... Send me a PM with the square footage and we'll talk... 

Also.. Slickshift... Are you a BondTite Believer yet?


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Why do you think I said I'd call Wolvie?
Lol (but really, I'd call you)


----------



## pintex (Aug 20, 2008)

*Also interested in basement floor coating.*

Need to add bit of color, possibly grey. Need it to hold tight for quite awhile!

What is the best way to get ahold of wolfman?:blink:


----------



## Formulator (May 28, 2008)

Wolverine said:


> I'll tell ya what Rich... just to ensure that when you think of coating concrete... you think of Wolverine... We'll give you a deal you can't refuse for your basement... Send me a PM with the square footage and we'll talk...
> 
> Also.. Slickshift... Are you a BondTite Believer yet?


 
When you think of concrete, think Rust-Oleum! We bring value and quality! We have a product specifically for your application if you want it and you won't go broke or break your HO paying for supplies. If you're interested, you can let me know. And yeah, we already come in grey!


Carter

p.s. Sorry Wolvie!


----------

